# Will birth certificate work as 2nd ID?



## clairesghost (Mar 5, 2012)

I have my state ID but not my social security card which most people seem to use. Would my birth certificate work? Or maybe  registration paper from DMV since I car registered to my name?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 5, 2012)

For what?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> For what?



Probably for the NREMT exam, since this is in the NREMT section.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2012)

Ask the people you are trying to identify yourself to.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 5, 2012)

I used my passport and dl. I am pretty sure someone from my group used their birth certificate.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty sure it has to be a photo ID.

I used my DL and passport. If you don't have a passport, then a student ID should work.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2012)

For NR? I used my PA LCTF (gun permit) both times. First time, it caused a double take (you aren't allowed to bring a gun into the test room either). Second time they didn't blink.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2012)

For NR you need 2 IDs. Only 1 needs to be a photo ID. I used my DL and my credit card. Worked for B and I.


----------

